# Aire at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Setting off on our first trip to Europe in 2 weeks. We will be away for 2 months and as yet have not booked anything - slightly scary. We have been soaking up all the info available here so many thanks to all those who spend time helping newbies like us.

One query for the French experts .... the aire at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine is described in the All the Aires guide as being unsuitable for large motorhomes. We are 8m - will we be able to use it, as from all the reviews we would love to spend a few days there??? 

Any other gems that we shouldn't miss gratefully received - we are turning right at Calais, along to Brittany and then down the West coast with sojurns inland along the way.

Thanks again for all the great info and advice 

Sally


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sally,
For a first stop down the coast you could try the private aire at Escalles, see - http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm - cliquez pour entrer - rechercher une aire - click on Dept 62.

It is well kept and has electricity for marginally more than you'd pay at a regular aire. Fab views, restaurants/bars short walk away.

Going down the coast you could stop at Le Touquet. I like the aire right at the north end of the town. Large enough for you. No lecky.

A favourite of ours is the aire at St Valery sur Somme. A large, well kept aire but no lecky. Nice walk down into the town.

Le Treport is spacious and well kept and has electricity. Worth a visit, especially Mer les bains for its architecture.

Dieppe too is worth a visit. It has a large aire. Its a nice walk to the busy town.

Honfleur is great. Huge aire with electricity.

I can't find anything for La Mailleraye-sur-Seine. It doesn't show on the campingcar-infos site and they don't miss much! The thing about CC-infos is that its bang up-to-date with photos and comments posted by people who have visited the aires. Most books are two years behind with their information.

That should keep you going! Hope you have a great journey.
Regards, Mike and Annie


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sally

If you follow ojibways instructions to the Camping Car Infos site and click on Dept 76 you will find the aire listed, there is also a couple of photos to give you an idea of the size of the aire. It looks as though you should be OK on the aire, just a case of suitable access. I am sure that someone will be able to advise you


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

You will have no problem at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine with your m/h. It could be a little dodgey if you park up on the right side of the Aire alongside the river if the ground is soft or it rains heavily, it gently slopes upwards from the river bank. 

A great spot for a few days relaxing along the busy river Seine.

Bob


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

*La Mailleraye-sur-Seine*

We stopped over at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine last year and we are 7.5mts no problems at all (can get busy at week ends) nice cake shop in town mmm. cant spell patisary!


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We were there last week and our motorhome is 8.5 metres. a lovely place to visit and either cycle or walk. If you park on the river side you will need to use your ramps. You can stay as long as you want unless the major wants to use the land which is very rare. 

a jelous putties


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

taz said:


> One query for the French experts .... the aire at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine is described in the All the Aires Guides as being unsuitable for large motorhomes. We are 8m - will we be able to use it, as from all the reviews we would love to spend a few days there???


Sally do not miss out on checking our own guide to aires, the MHF campsite database and map ...for that particular aire all the info you needed was there just waiting for you :wink:

see Here <<

Mike

P.S. Please do add your own review when you get back :wink:


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks all for the fantastic replies - just what I hoped to hear. We will add this to our list of definate stops - along our very uncertain route!!

Thanks Mike/Spykal for the advice and I will try to keep details of all the aires we visit and become more of a contributer than a lurker!!

Any other star aires you can recommend would be really appreciated

Thanks again - I love this site!!

sally


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi, you're right Brian, I missed La Mailleraye-sur-Seine somehow on the CC-infos site!
Looks really nice. Will stop there sometime!
Mike


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

being the one who has entered the aire at La-Mailleraye-sur-Seine into our forum database, I can assure you that with an 8-metre unit you will have absolutely no problem. 8) 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

Hi,

Yes great place, was there about 2 weeks ago, 8 metres no problem.

Rich


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

36ft RV and trailer .. no problem.

En Route to Spain Sept 06


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

And you will see plenty of these. And there are *Two* boulangerie's in the town. enjoy them.
Cheers Sid


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

*don't do it!!!*

Dont go to La Mailleraye sur Seine!!

It's a hell-hole!!!

Leave it to the poor miserables like us!!

In case you son't believe me, and think we're just rying to keep the best spots to ourselves, I've attached (I hope!) some photos!


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

*really! don't do it!*

and just one or two more in case you hadn't made your mind up!


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

If you'r in that area you can also park on the Seine facing the cathedrals in Rouane, no facilities but great view,have put a review in here but dont know how to link
Rob


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

You're right Timotei it looks a real hell hole - we will only stay there if needs must ie we need good cakes, good views and chill out time!!

Thanks also rebbyvid - where were you parked for that photo? Looks superb

Thanks to all for the great help and even better photos

Sally


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

theres a review on wildcamping database Rouen riverbank ,the address was Quai Jean De Moulin a bit noisy traffic wise but plenty of room.
review also here
http://rebbyvid.moonfruit.com/


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

A hell hole seems a bit strong - a rather ordinary small French town 

We stayed there for our first night-stop this year when the fair was on the riverside but they had gone by the morning.

It was rather wet when we were there so we parked on the gravel by the hedge (behind the motorhomes in the first posted picture) but there is a small sewerage plant the other side of the hedge with a pump that cuts in and out every few minutes but surprisingly it wasn't smelly :lol: 
also the borne area was in a bit of an mess as well so we just dumped our grey waste and didn't need to fill up with water
convenient for a quick stop but I wouldn't stay there for long.

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

After reading this thread we decided to to make this our first experience of an Aire de Service and don't regret doing so for one moment. We were in the company of 25 other vans and there was still room for more. The weather was good and we enjoyed walking around the village, some excellent shops, and a nice looking municipal site if the Aire was full. There was a small market on Friday morning. A couple of photos

regards

Geoff


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We've stayed there a couple of times in our 9.5m RV - no worries, but as has been said, watch for soggy bits if it's wet.

You can overnight on the tarmac carpark outside the Gendarmerie, just before the aire proper, if the aire is too full / wet.

Bruce


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the pre-trip advice. 
We stayed at La Mailleraye on our way down and again on our way back up. Lovely aire with easy dog walk from it.
Not sure now what I was so nervous about - the whole month was incredibly easy and the aires system is a revelation when all you are used to is the UK "charge for everything" culture. 
We will return very soon
Thanks again
Sally


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

taz said:


> We stayed at La Mailleraye on our way down and again on our way back up. Sally


Hi Sally,

We did the same on our first French trip in March 06, and it was our first Aires experience too. Smashing place.

Jock.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sally,
glad you had a nice trip and a good 'Aires' experience.
You are right about the 'charge for everything' culture here.
What sometimes gets up my nose is some people still try to get away with not paying on aires! Its a wonderful service provided, often, by tiny communities at very low cost, sometimes free! The least you can do as a guest is pay the small fee when required.
Mike


----------

